#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Санскрит в Москве

## Лео

Обучение санскриту в Москве для начинающих. 
Обучение проходит по учебнику В.А. Кочергиной. 
Индивидуальный подход. 
Опытный преподаватель древних языков. 
Лев Игоревич. 
+7 929 577 10 50 

Возможно обучение по скайпу. 
Выезд на дом или занятия у преподавателя.

----------

Гошка (31.03.2015)

----------


## Ольга Л.

Актуально. 
Ищу преподавателя по санскриту.  Обучение с  нуля.  По скайпу. 
Умею только читать, да и то со сложными лигатурами не справлюсь. 
Ну и записывать могу тоже без лигатур. 
Цель - переводы шастрических текстов. Разговорный не актуален.
Пожелания -  наличие у преподавателя желания копаться с новичками. Адекватные цены. 
Хотелось бы найти преподавателя - женщину. Но если такого варианта не будет, соглашусь на альтернативный. 
Заниматься планирую 1-2 раза в неделю по часу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Актуально. 
> Ищу преподавателя по санскриту.  Обучение с  нуля.  По скайпу. 
> Умею только читать, да и то со сложными лигатурами не справлюсь. 
> Ну и записывать могу тоже без лигатур. 
> Цель - переводы шастрических текстов. Разговорный не актуален.
> Пожелания -  наличие у преподавателя желания копаться с новичками. Адекватные цены. 
> Хотелось бы найти преподавателя - женщину. Но если такого варианта не будет, соглашусь на альтернативный. 
> Заниматься планирую 1-2 раза в неделю по часу.


Более с уклоном в буддийский санскрит, и занятия по скайпу:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/360320227464715/

Вот в прошлом году было начинание (незнаю как в этом будет), курсы эпического и классического, преподаватель женщина:
http://galenel.info/sanskrit/

Плюс вот:
http://samskrtam.ru/gde-izuchat-sanskrit/

А по телефону со стартового сообщения этой темы с преподавателем связывались ?

----------


## Ольга Л.

> Более с уклоном в буддийский санскрит, и занятия по скайпу:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/360320227464715/
> 
> Вот в прошлом году было начинание (незнаю как в этом будет), курсы эпического и классического, преподаватель женщина:
> http://galenel.info/sanskrit/
> 
> Плюс вот:
> http://samskrtam.ru/gde-izuchat-sanskrit/
> 
> А по телефону со стартового сообщения этой темы с преподавателем связывались ?


Владимир Николаевич, спасибо за ответ. 

По первой ссылке не могу зайти, т.к. Фейсбук меня недавно посчитал фейком и отключил... наверное потому, что скан паспорта им не выслала. 

По второй ссылке я находила этот контакт, но там очные курсы в Москве, а я ж не в Москве. К тому же мне занятия в группе не подходят. Я начинала заниматься по онлайн-курсу, но застряла на определении корней, а объяснить некому - видео-курсу вопросы не задашь.  Хочу именно преподавателя. 

По телефону в теме еще не звонила, очень древнее сообщение. Но если вариантов других не будет, позвоню.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> По первой ссылке не могу зайти, т.к. Фейсбук меня недавно посчитал фейком и отключил... наверное потому, что скан паспорта им не выслала. 
> 
> .


У меня похожая ситуация на Фейсбуке была, добавлял в друзья всех кто заявку присылал, заимел более трёх тысяч друзей, и Фейсбуку это выдалось подозрительным, ... отключили : )
Потом просто завёл новый аккаунт.

Можете попробовать связаться с Алексеем Константиновичем Васильевым(а это его группа в фейсбуке)  по эмейлу из этого сообщения:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post745007
Он караз ведёт занятия по скайпу, и по пали и по санскриту.

----------

Шуньяананда (04.05.2018)

----------


## Ольга Л.

Владимир Николаевич, благодарю. Свяжусь обязательно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2018)

----------


## Ольга Л.

Владимир Николаевич, благодарю. Свяжусь обязательно.

----------

